# Ulcers Create Burping?



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Do ulcers create a feeling of forced burping? I've had this for a long time (a year) and it started suddenly last summer and I've been having it on and off sometimes better, sometimes worse depending on, well, I really don't know depending on what. I have constipation too but I've been told that doesn't usually affect your Upper G.I. area so I was wondering if there was a SPECIAL blood test to test for H. Pylori or just a normal one would do? I got a normal one done and nothing was found but my urine samples were found to have a slightly larger amount of protein in it so I took this test 24 hour thing but I haven't gotten the results back. I also have the feeling of fullness and bloating and actually gain a couple of pounds after eating and I have this waterbottle sound in my upper stomach. When I eat, I feel pressure like I'm too full and that causes me to burp way too much and sometimes my food comes up and I don't know why. Could this be related to ulcers or what?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

Ive done this for years....Ive always thought it had some connection to ulcers. But I only have a small duodenal ulcer. I was told much of the burping is habitual...sort of a thing you do to relieve pressure in the thoughts that it makes you feel better....plus, I have anxiety and I swallow a lot of air...at least that is what my GI doctor has told me. She says it become a habit...sort of a repeating cycle or swallowing and burping air. Sometimes, GERD does become a factor and you might have some regurg from time to time. But rest assured, you arent the only one..


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Yes there is a specific blood test that tests for h. pylori. I don't think a standard blood workup would include the h. pylori test, but I'm not sure. Your dr could order the test. You can get a false negative with the blood test and a stomach culture is a more accurate test.Gas is the only thing I know of that makes you want to force burp, but I'm no doctor. Gas can also make your clothes feel tighter, but it doesn't actually make you gain weight.How much are you eating that you gain a few pounds after eating?? Have you verified this by weighing yourself before and after eating? If you are eating that much, perhaps eating smaller quantities at a time and making an effort to eat slowly and chew your food would help.


----------



## Pitzi (Mar 15, 2003)

There is a blood test for H.pylori, but its totally useless. I had 2 done and were both negative, when I went for my endoscopy they found ulcers that were very bad and I was positive to H.pylori from the samples that they took of my stomach.best way is to have an endoscopy


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

I never eat a lot. I eat very small amounts and have actually lost weight but I still feel so bloated lately I do not know why. Scary


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

watchmedream, you said you


> quote: actually gain a couple of pounds after eating


and now you're saying you've actually lost weight?? Which is it? There really has been a lot of conflicting information between your various threads, and we are offering advice based on what you are telling us.Have you spoken to a GI specialist about all of your symptoms? If not, please make an appointment with one. If you have a doctor you're not happy with, find a new one. We can only offer so much advice from afar, and you really need to be under the care of a trained doctor


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

yes i am seeing many doctors. i am saying that i was 99, 98, 100, 97 in my weight and the g.i. has records of it and i went in a fwe months later and she said i was 95 and itold my dad to buy a scale and i gain like 1 or 2 pounds after eating but then afte rthe bloating goes down or in the morning, i'm back to 95.. is that normal?


----------



## CTgirl1984 (Aug 28, 2003)

i think everyone's weight fluctuates like this. It's also possible that your scale is not very accuratel. i don't think it's possible to gain a few pounds after eating a small meal. It's probably just your scale.


----------

